# full race, what's the deal



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i always hear people talking about full race turbo kits. is it just for honda? is it worth a shit? i am pretty well versed in sr20 performance, but i just keep seeing these full race kits, and was wondering what it is. is it a brand name? someone please enlighten me. i saw this guy on my local site selling his stuff, looks like quality stuff, but i think its for a k20. http://forums.bhamracing.com/showthread.php?t=19111


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i would gander to say its a bigger turbo setup to produce more power and build for cars with fully build motors.. since it can't login in, i couldn't tell you for sure


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

Well what are the parts to this kit. Most of the time full race means for off road use. Seeing how it is not carb approved.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Looky what I found http://www.full-race.com/


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

HAHA do a search on this forum.... Javier from this forum works there and there are a TON of pics. and other info. about their product. Yes they make SR20 stuff..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

full-race makes some of the best products in the business. the manifolds are unbeatable from what i hear


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks for the compliments everyone :cheers:

Full-Race is a engineering and manufacturing firm. Our main products include turbo kits, turbo manifolds, engine components, suspension components, and chassis design. We can design and build anything though 

here are a few of our latest projects 

new manifolds for the supra and solara driven by Paul and Krytos Efantis









7.90 street legal DOT tired supra 









GT40R MR2 kit

















some chassis work

















if you have any more questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Def_Jammer (Sep 16, 2004)

do you make turbo manifolds for the KA???


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

Def_Jammer said:


> do you make turbo manifolds for the KA???


sure do


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

The web site doesn't seem to load. I'm interested in your wares though.


----------

